# harley 13 weeks



## missyme (May 28, 2008)




----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww. 
So sweet - I want him/her .


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

he's a him and he's lovely lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like he's really settled in now.
He is such a cutie, if only I could have another dog


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

aww hes lovley. i have 2 dogs and i always want one more lol OH says no tho lol. 

yours is lovley tho


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

Cute dog. Looks better behaved than my Harley who is about the same age.


----------



## catman (Sep 27, 2008)

very lovely.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

Sypher said:


> Cute dog. Looks better behaved than my Harley who is about the same age.


he has his moments ha ha mostly terrorising 1 of my cats the other 1 he ignores  he is really good though 

thanks for the nice comments on him


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

Very cute - what breed?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Jacqui_UK said:


> Very cute - what breed?


a chiuahuah lol

and a veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy cute one at that...i want him


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Very cute pup. I was so angry yesterday went to the store and there's some girl in there with a 10 day old chi why would they be so stupid to bring a pup out that young I just wanted to scream.Yours on the other hand looks lovely..Jill


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Very cute pup. I was so angry yesterday went to the store and there's some girl in there with a 10 day old chi why would they be so stupid to bring a pup out that young I just wanted to scream.Yours on the other hand looks lovely..Jill


omg that is terrible  i wouldnt of been able to control my mouth if i see that....it could catch all sorts and pass it on to the rest, they could die, they are so tiny.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

10 days wow why would they want to take a 10 day old pup out i could have picked harley up from his breeders at 8 weeks but refused till he was 10 weeks as much as i wanted him i thought he was best with mum for that extra 2 weeks


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

missyme said:


> 10 days wow why would they want to take a 10 day old pup out i could have picked harley up from his breeders at 8 weeks but refused till he was 10 weeks as much as i wanted him i thought he was best with mum for that extra 2 weeks


exactly...i always think the smaller breeds need more time wiv mum.


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

yeah he settled in fine we had a wee bit of whining first day he was tiny when i got him but managble i couldnt imagine walking around with a 10 day old pup when harley goes out he gets really cold after about 5 mins imagine how cold a 10 day old pup would get i think its disgusting


----------

